# Tell Me About Your Childhood



## invisible (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2010)

The title is great, and so fitting.

Love it!


----------



## schumionbike (Nov 27, 2010)

Intersting setting, I like the image overall.  Something about the POV is a little bland to me though, and it's slightly dark even though that's the mood you're going for.


----------



## invisible (Nov 28, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> The title is great, and so fitting.
> 
> Love it!


Thank you 



schumionbike said:


> Intersting setting, I like the image overall.  Something about the POV is a little bland to me though, and it's slightly dark even though that's the mood you're going for.


Thanks for the feedback. Not sure I understand your comment about the POV; I did, however, process this image to be on the dark side of things.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2010)

This is fantastic!


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 28, 2010)

Another fabulous shot. I need to come to manitoba it seems. All our broken down houses have been picked clean here.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 29, 2010)

I love it.  The light & exposure is perfect for this shot...I find myself looking all around the image and picking up all sorts of interesting details as I do.

Is that a calendar on the wall?  What year I wonder...


----------



## Arch (Nov 29, 2010)

^Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph. (Nov 29, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> The title is great, and so fitting.
> 
> Love it!



  +1


----------



## Carlitos714 (Nov 29, 2010)

wow man that pictures is awesome!


----------



## invisible (Nov 29, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> I need to come to manitoba it seems. All our broken down houses have been picked clean here.


This one was actually shot in North Dakota  Manitoba is like an amusement park for those of us who are into shooting abandonments. If you ever decide to visit, drop me a note and we can arrange a day of rural exploration.



Big Mike said:


> I find myself looking all around the image and picking up all sorts of interesting details as I do.
> 
> Is that a calendar on the wall?  What year I wonder...


That's indeed a calendar. There were plenty of calendars in this house, all from different years ranging from the mid-80's to the early 2000's. I can't remember the year on this one in particular, though.  

Thanks everybody for your very kind words. This is definitely one of my personal favourites of 2010


----------



## Ajlista (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, I love everything about this 
The title 
The photo 
It puts together perfectly, I find the chipped paint makes it really, darker, i dont know if its just me, Haha but i like it alot!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Nov 30, 2010)

I really like this.


----------



## schumionbike (Nov 30, 2010)

schumionbike said:


> Intersting setting, I like the image overall. Something about the POV is a little bland to me though, and it's slightly dark even though that's the mood you're going for.


Thanks for the feedback. Not sure I understand your comment about the POV; I did, however, process this image to be on the dark side of things.[/QUOTE]


Don't worry, I like this picture a lot.  It's just that after looking at it for a while, something seem off.  Probably because the composition is very subtle and not a kick in the face like I'm used too and that's probably a good thing in this case.  It's hard to comment on composition because I wasn't there.  Cheers


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 30, 2010)

ive seen people put names to there photos and ive never really had a huge connection between the two. but reading your title. then seeing the pic and it just worked.


----------



## invisible (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you Ajlista, Ricardo, schumionbike (again!) and 12sndsgood


----------



## debbymiao (Dec 1, 2010)

Make me full of imagination of what is that childhood would be like.


----------



## invisible (Dec 1, 2010)

debbymiao said:


> Make me full of imagination of what is that childhood would be like.


Thanks for your comment, Debby. The intention of the title was actually to bring up the idea that this room looks like a shrink's office


----------



## Ajlista (Dec 1, 2010)

OHH haha i thought it was just about a not so great childhood with lots of hardships, but yeah the shrinks office, kinda makes more sense : P Haha i love it!


----------

